# Portland Loo Toilets



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 9, 2014)

Have any of you had a Portland loo toilet installed in you jurisdiction?, we are having a grand opening of our first one this morning and the public works director failed to contact me for final, I just went out there and the door opening force is 12 pounds so I failed it, the director then called the company and he said that some jurisdictions are allowing the opening force to be higher, just wanted to get your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## steveray (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you use a fish scale to measure?


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2014)

Meets ADA??????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2014)

12 pounds meets code for an exterior door

1008.1.3 Door opening force.

The force for pushing or pulling open interior swinging egress doors, other than fire doors , shall not exceed 5 pounds (22 N). For other swinging doors, as well as sliding and folding doors, the door latch shall release when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force. The door shall be set in motion when subjected to a 30-pound (133 N) force. The door shall swing to a full-open position when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force.

Other swing doors are exterior doors


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 10, 2014)

mtlogcabin, I am in Cali, per 11B 404.2.9 Door and gate opening force it is 5 pounds maximum for exterior hinged doors


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> mtlogcabin, I am in Cali, per 11B 404.2.9 Door and gate opening force it is 5 pounds maximum for exterior hinged doors


I feel sorry for you


----------



## ICE (Dec 10, 2014)

Any more than five pounds we tend to slide out of our thongs.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/chaco-fuse-leather-sandals-thongs-for-men~p~80792/reviews/8981235~slippery-sandals/


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't feel sorry MT, not all of us are as "big" as Bigfoot" or elk.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Any more than five pounds we tend to slide out of our thongs.


Not even sure what avenue to use for a smat***** remark to that, I will leave it alone.

 5 lbs is pretty light, in NO CO, the wind will pull them open..................


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Ice, I need some new thongs, or in my case fatboy work as a force against it as we had a nice little wind this morning, so they took off the self closing hinge and I signed off, will they put the hinge back on, more than likely they have already done it, I noted it on the inspection record card and signed off.


----------



## mn joe (Dec 10, 2014)

Ice, I had a terrible mental image when you said you slipped out of your thongs.  I'm glad you included the picture.  In Minnesota those are sandals.  Thongs are especially skimpy, and on men disgusting, underwear.


----------



## ICE (Dec 10, 2014)

mn joe said:
			
		

> Thongs are especially skimpy, and on men disgusting, underwear.


The truth be known, few women can pull it off.

I've run into a few at the beach and much like Brent in a dress, it's damned near a crime against nature.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 10, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> mtlogcabin, I am in Cali, per 11B 404.2.9 Door and gate opening force it is 5 pounds maximum for exterior hinged doors


If it does not meet CA Code the city is opening themselves to liability/lawsuits

The Manuf can adjust the closer or remove it


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 10, 2014)

Arcata must be desperate to be proud of _something_.

http://madriverunion.com/portland-loo-dedication-tuesday-morning/

Brent


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 10, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> The truth be known, few women can pull it off.I've run into a few at the beach and much like Brent in a dress, it's damned near a crime against nature.


I just crawled out of the corner from sucking my thumb in the fetal position, trying to figure out if it was worse you being in a thong, or slipping out of it.

Brent


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2014)

> so they took off the self closing hinge and I signed off, will they put the hinge back on, more than likely they have already done it, I noted it on the inspection record card and signed off.


CYA

Suggest you take a photo with date and time on it then when the lawsuit comes as Mark pointed out you will be off the hook


----------



## mark handler (Dec 29, 2014)

San Diego sees costs balloon for outdoor public toilets

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/dec/27/san-diego-sees-costs-balloon-for-outdoor-public/

By Associated Press12:21 p.m.Dec. 27, 2014

SAN DIEGO (AP) — The city of San Diego anticipates paying more than twice initial estimates for Portland Loos, a sticker shock even to the company that makes the innovative outdoor public toilets.

U-T San Diego reported that costs ballooned because the restrooms didn't meet California building standards and they are being installed in two downtown locations where connecting to sewer and water lines is difficult. (http://bit.ly/1rrEdSM ).

Portland Loos have open slats at the top and near the ground, allowing pedestrians and law enforcement to look inside without compromising users' privacy. The metal design is graffiti-resistant and easier to clean.

Since 2008, the restrooms have been introduced in Portland, Oregon, which has eight, British Columbia and Arcata, California. Cities that plan to introduce them include Seattle, Salt Lake City, Cambridge, Massachusetts, and Monterey, California.

San Diego anticipates spending about $560,000 for two restrooms, compared to an initial estimate of $215,000. The toilet's maker, Madden Fabrication, says it should cost about $130,000 for an installed and connected unit, less than half what San Diego is spending.

San Diego's costs are easier to understand when considering utility connections, company spokesman Evan Madden said.

"It's shocking how much they are spending, but it's probably a true number," Madden said. "No matter the city or state, if you don't have utilities on site and you want to put a loo there, it's very, very expensive."

James Nagelvoort, San Diego's public works director, said the city didn't consider other locations and that costs would have been higher regardless because the toilets don't meet California codes for wiring, disabled access and seismic safety.

"The main issue with installing a Portland Loo in the state of California is that it doesn't meet state of California requirements," he said.

An advocate for the loos said lack of utility connections led Portland to reject three locations and said San Diego should have picked other places.

"This is the highest number I have ever heard, and I don't want anyone else to repeat San Diego's experience," said Carol McCreary, who helps lead a Portland nonprofit called Public Hygiene Lets Us Stay Human, or PHLUSH.

San Diego opened its first Portland Loo this month and plans to open its second in January.

Information from: U-T San Diego, http://www.utsandiego.com

© Copyright 2014 The San Diego Union-Tribune, LLC. An MLIM LLC Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## conarb (Dec 29, 2014)

> San Diego anticipates spending about $560,000 for two restrooms, compared to an initial estimate of $215,000. The toilet's maker, Madden Fabrication, says it should cost about $130,000 for an installed and connected unit, less than half what San Diego is spending.


I read this article in the paper yesterday and was going to post it, I assume they meant $560,000 for two and $215,000 for each, that would make the cost of each in San Diego $280,000, if San Francisco or Palo Alto tried to do it our prices would probably be double San Diego's prices, and this is contingent on even being able to do it at all with increased wheelchair radii.

The cost of regulation has driven prices up exponentially, activist groups all have their own causes never considering costs, back when the fire sprinkler debate was going on somebody put a on contractor in South Carolina claiming the cost was $2 a square feet, I was getting prices on sprinklers at the time and mine came in at $50 a foot, largely due to fire department regulations for water storage and a ban on plastic pipe.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 29, 2014)

I wonder what the dollar per shlt works out to?

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Dec 29, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I wonder what the dollar per shlt works out to?Brent.


Brent:

Do you think our regulators even care what something costs? In fact the more it costs the more taxes go up, the more taxes go up the more money they have, the more money they have the higher their salaries and pensions.



> "You Americans are so gullible. No, you won't accept Communism outright; but we'll keep feeding you small doses of Socialism until you will finally wake up and find that you already have Communism. We won't have to fight you; we'll so weaken your economy, until you fall like overripe fruit into our hands."  Nikita Sergeyevich Khrushchev  (April 17, 1894 – September 11, 1971)


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 30, 2014)

For that kind of cheddar I think we could hire a H2 hummer limo to pick people up and deliver them strait to city hall to take a dump in statist luxury.

As a matter of fact, I could buy a nice Porsche Panamera, beat the Loo moron's price by 50,000, and make a nice living.

Just goes to show all you have to do is put "non-profit" on something and the idiots will flock.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 7, 2015)

I just found out this morning that we will be acquiring this in one of our City Public Parks in the near future. We don't have obscure CA accessibility codes, but it will be interesting never the less.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gives you a warm fuzzy feeling that our government is't slapping down $500.00 for toilet seats any more.

Pc1


----------

